

Show HN: Leeroy CI – self hosted CI written in Golang - fallenhitokiri
https://github.com/fallenhitokiri/leeroyci

======
fallenhitokiri
Author here - I'm happy to answers all your questions and would love to hear
what features you'd like to see or what you think needs to be improved.

